# VAPING HAS ‘NOT RE-NORMALISED’ TOBACCO SMOKING AMONG TEENAGERS, SAYS STUDY



## Stroodlepuff (12/6/19)

Increased popularity in vaping has not encouraged more teenagers to take up smoking tobacco cigarettes, a new study has found.

Over the past few years, vaping has become a popular practice among people trying to quit smoking.

According to the NHS, an estimated 2.9 million adults in the UK currently use e-cigarettes, more than half of which have completely stopped smoking tobacco cigarettes.

https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...fHSJjpwfxCKq6ymGLARoaZpPE2s-XlrVYru2XNdkqGeLY

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (17/6/19)

Thanks for sharing this @Stroodlepuff


----------

